# Best seat yet.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Been experimenting with seats, the one thing I have found is "There ain't much paddin' in them things". Well, unless you want to plunk down the big bucks for a Surf to Summit rig. Soooo put in a call to Middle Wilber at Va Tech and asked the Engineer for his point of view, he said nothing beats air for distributing weight and the other issue to take into account is drainage. The answer Bubble Wrap, the 1 inch bubble kind. Water runs right around the bubbles and drains great and a triple layer is unbeliveably soft. You can also cut a piece big enough to wrap up the sides of your seat to make that more comfortable.

PS A whole roll at the Office store is $5.00 and is enough to make twenty seats.

PPS After reading the post, I see I failed to mention that the Bubble wrap is in addition to what even seat you are currently useing, it does not replace the seat.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

How do you keep the bubbles from popping? Sounds like a good idea though. Might have to give that a shot. Any pics of how you did it?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

On the first time I used it a couple of the bubbles popped, no big deal hundreds more. No special rig just cut it long enough to make 3 layers. Done.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting. I just figured my bony ass would break the bubbles.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I'm not sure But I think the 3 layers thick is why they don't pop or maybe it's my padded Arse.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

hmm I have the ride 135 where the seat is fixed on the yak so I guess I would just have to tape it to the top of the seat versus trying to shove it under. Thanks Wilber I will have to try that and look forward to fishing with you real soon!!


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

or you could just get a Native Watercraft kayak and no need for bubble wrap the seats are badarss


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

ok this might be the dunb A$$ question of the year but what about a foldable jonboat seat?? i have one that would fit perfectly and would be easy to attache...this could be one of those "well it was supposed to work" things but an idea anyway
Donald


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice, at least you have somthing to do between bites. pop-pop-pop.no will power


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Just bought a Surf to Summit GTS Elite on Ebay for $86 +16.99 sh/h = $102.99 w/ shipping.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice find.


----------

